# Short video crayfish vs puffer



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

First I don't enjoy feeding the puffer live foods. It's just what's best for it.

It's still awesome to see how aggressive these fish are.
It's actually pretty crazy how fast and agile this swimming turd can be. they also kill with presicion.

From a week or so ago


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I finished cycling a tank with feeders and decided I'll give one to my hairy puffer


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Serious hunter indeed. But at least the critters it eats don't have time to suffer.. they get eaten much too quickly for that.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That thing's got powerful jaws to chew up a crayfish like that!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I was surprised to see how fast it ate the crayfish. 

The goldfish was also something new for me. 
It's the first time I fed this puffer a fish.


----------

